# Are you following Coffee Forums UK on Facebook or Twitter?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*Are you following Coffee Forums UK on Facebook or Twitter?*​
Facebook1915.57%Twitter1915.57%Both Facebook and Twitter86.56%Neither7662.30%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you following Coffee Forums UK on Facebook or Twitter?

Coffee Forums UK Facebook Page https://www.facebook.com/coffeeforumsuk

Coffee Forums UK Twitter @coffee_forums


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I've got accounts for both but I don't really use them :-/ so neither, sorry


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm on Farcebook, but it doesn't show on my timeline (hopefully edited so it does now).

Should go on Instagram as well, I sometimes upload pics to that.


----------



## blueray (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Glenn

Just liked on Facebook and will now follow


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry, neither.

Find most social media completely inane.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

+1 wot Nick said. Although technically a forum could be described as social media but unlike Farcebook it's not all about big data mining and whereas we have the 13 character rule, [email protected] has effectively the opposite, encouraging pointless brain farts!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Follow on Twitter yes, Facebook bores the shit out of me!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't use twatter.. Got bored of it very quickly.


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Now following on Twitter - didn't realise there was an account. Don't use FB; it's evil


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't really see much on twitter from the CFUK account?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

As far as social networking goes I actually prefer Instagram, FB is too intrusive, and I never really have anything to say on Twitter...

A picture speaks a thousand words so they say.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't, but I'll have a look on Twitter.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Don't use or understand Twatter will follow on FB.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

On twitter


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't 'get' Twitter. Who wants to tweet up-to-the-minute trivia about themselves all the time? Quite a few, apparently, but I fear for their mentality! "Just going for a poo"... "Ooh, that's better"... I really don't get it!

FaceBook I used to use a little - not much - but ever since FB virtually ditched its privacy some years ago without any recourse to, or consent from, its users, I don't trust it, and use it as minimally as I can get away with. I mostly read on FB and rarely write.

If anyone can convince me that it's safe to use, I'll consider using it more.

Tony.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Exactly the same for me with Facebook....

...and i don't do twitter either. Although sometimes i wish i did.....



teejay41 said:


> Don't 'get' Twitter. Who wants to tweet up-to-the-minute trivia about themselves all the time? Quite a few, apparently, but I fear for their mentality! "Just going for a poo"... "Ooh, that's better"... I really don't get it!
> 
> FaceBook I used to use a little - not much - but ever since FB virtually ditched its privacy some years ago without any recourse to, or consent from, its users, I don't trust it, and use it as minimally as I can get away with. I mostly read on FB and rarely write.
> 
> ...


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Difference between you and me, Mr O, is that you've just got up, and I haven't made it to bed yet! I blame CFUK.

On my way now...

Tony.


----------



## calc (Mar 29, 2015)

I have @coffee_forums added to a 'coffee list' on twitter. I don't really see it as inane, there's some interesting and useful info out there, you just have to be selective about who you listen to (just like in real life







).


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Twitter can be very useful, i would say about 70% of the people i follow are related to coffee in some way, you get to pick up some stuff you wouldn't normally hear about, say on here or in your everyday life, then of course you can follow people who make you smile, are interesting or musicians you are into.

Facebook is worse for me, all you get is people sharing photos of baby's, pets, family holidays.....


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Social media.........

Peering at your peers.

TCL 2015


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have no peers....


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I checked Twitter page when CFUK was down to get any updates, but I don't follow either.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Now following on Twitter


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Use Facebook all the time to keep in touch with many people. Although I have a Twatter account I never use it...


----------



## standas (Mar 31, 2016)

I just liked on Facebook, didn´t know you have a page before.


----------



## pjbuk (Aug 23, 2015)

Have liked the FB page and followed on Twitter (not that this gets much use)


----------



## KrzysztofMazur (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Thanks for the link on Facebook and Twitter. Let me follow it now.


----------



## Mark G (Oct 22, 2016)

Just followed on Twitter.


----------



## Hanna (Dec 16, 2016)

Just followed you guys on Twitter..yaay! that the community is on social media platforms!


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

Have bookface to see what my children, relatives and a few friends are up to. No longer have twitter- mostly turgid drivel.

Prefer to log into CFUK directly


----------



## matt_adams (Oct 28, 2016)

I only really use Twitter so will just follow on there


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Am now on fb but don't use it much to be honest, sick of seeing people's hangover breakfasts and their kids pics ha ha


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I am now


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Neither. Not on either of them, or any of the others out there, struggle to keep up on tappa, although I get great satisfaction when refreshing the page and getting 'there are no more results' makes me


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll have to start following on twiddle, although I don't use it much. Facetube I deleted a few years ago, best thing I ever did.

It's all about the gram here. Would that be another platform to post on from CFUK?


----------



## Hugamug (Oct 29, 2017)

Not yet, but will be when we are up and running!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, quite possibly @joey24dirt

I put some of my pics up on Insta

https://www.instagram.com/coffeeglenn/


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I am - FB and Twitter


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Yes, quite possibly @joey24dirt
> 
> I put some of my pics up on Insta
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/coffeeglenn/


Glenn I spend all my spare screen time on here as it is LOL! I don't really do FB or the bird, but I follow your pics on Flickr. I don't think much goes on on here that I don't already see, so hopefully in not missing much. Just followed your insta. Cheers, P


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Glenn I spend all my spare screen time on here as it is LOL! I don't really do FB or the bird, but I follow your pics on Flickr. I don't think much goes on on here that I don't already see, so hopefully in not missing much. Just followed your insta. Cheers, P


Same here haha. Always open up the forum before anything else


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks all - great feedback


----------



## Throberto (Aug 23, 2017)

I am now!


----------



## schaferhunde (May 2, 2018)

Following Facebook now... Sorry, I don't do Twitter


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

No. I don't do Twitter and although I'm on Facebook I don't like or trust the company so only "use" it when necessary.


----------



## sea doo (Dec 18, 2018)

I prefer only forum.


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

I tried both FB and Twitfodder but I prefer it old school. Forums have a charm that I have never been able to replicate on other forms of social media.


----------



## dtapio (Jan 1, 2015)

Instagram would be great







Would follow that.


----------



## casual (Feb 6, 2019)

Just found this site will follow both


----------



## Andrusik (Jan 19, 2019)

dtapio said:


> Instagram would be great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree, only social media I really use.


----------



## pev (Mar 6, 2019)

It looks like the forums are where the real action is...!


----------



## jh-iom (Jul 10, 2019)

Following on twitter


----------



## AnonDC (Aug 1, 2019)

i just followed on twitter and facebook.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Following on Facebook though confess not many posts


----------



## spookym (Jun 10, 2020)

twitter...


----------



## BCScoops (May 31, 2020)

Following on neither. Logging into the forum is sufficient.


----------



## ARN22340 (Dec 11, 2020)

Unfortunately I do not have Facebook or Twitter. Might be worth having Instagram posts?

ARN


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

BCScoops said:


> Following on neither. Logging into the forum is sufficient.


 +1 ☝


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> +1 ☝


 I hardly every use Facebook, never used, or want to use twitter. Much prefer logging onto the forum.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Facebook practically killed most the forums i was on, to the point one which was a good 10yrs old plus closed the servers and a wealth of information was lost.

Facebook screams of the now culture were people dont research, they just ask a question and wait for others to answer


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> Facebook practically killed most the forums i was on, to the point one which was a good 10yrs old plus closed the servers and a wealth of information was lost.
> Facebook screams of the now culture were people dont research, they just ask a question and wait for others to answer


I completely agree. Being a member of a few FB groups for coffee purposes, I don't think that platform lends itself well to a forum format. A forum like this one is so much better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auro (Dec 9, 2020)

following on FB, I tried to use Twitter but I think it's not for me 😛

I much more prefer forum - more information and there are easier to find


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

I don't do any social media....oh except Strava


----------



## Remy obay (Dec 19, 2020)

Will follow now. Thanks


----------



## RBoston (Jan 3, 2021)

Neither, but I will Look at the Facebook page as I don't use Twitter.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> Facebook practically killed most the forums i was on, to the point one which was a good 10yrs old plus closed the servers and a wealth of information was lost.
> 
> Facebook screams of the now culture were people dont research, they just ask a question and wait for others to answer


 Totally agree, Facebook is not easy to use if you actually want to find good solid information, or have any real social interaction.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Facebook practically killed most the forums i was on, to the point one which was a good 10yrs old plus closed the servers and a wealth of information was lost.
> Facebook screams of the now culture were people dont research, they just ask a question and wait for others to answer


It's true, I've seen it in some coffee forums in Spain, people asking very simple questions like, what's the difference between presurissed and non presurissed baskets....I mean you have YouTube, you have articles in internet, you can learn if you want.


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

I not only don't follow these forums on FB, Twitter or anything else, I don't follow any forum or any non-form for that matter, on any of them either.

I do not and never have had an account with any of these services, and don't really see the point. I suppose I can't totally rule out ever using one or more such services but at this moment, I can't imagine what would induce me to even try.

I've been here long enough (nearly 24 hours  ) that some of you will already have deduced a bit about my age. I'm not saying us oldies don't belong on FB, etc. If it floats your boat, go for it. But I can't say it floats mine. It's more like they have the effect a broadside of torpedo's would have on my boat, which is to say, not just sink it but blow it to smithereens, then set fire to the splinters.

In short, and in marketing doublespeak, I do not consider myself analagous to their target demographic. 

Moreover, I rather find their insidious and aggressive inclination to snoop, and to monetise both my privacy and every aspect of my personal life life they get their grubby, little unethical mitts on, offensive.

Fair to say, I'm not a fan.

TLR Version : Nope. Hell, no, even.

EDIT : I said I'd been here nearly 24 hours. According to the little box thingy that pops up if I hover over the C under my name, it's 13 hours.

Feels like longer, somehow.

Amazing how time flies when you're enjoying yourself, isn't it?


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> +1 ☝


 Already sharing enough of my personal data with search engines and websites that I visit. I know I can exercise my democratic choice by not using them or visiting these sites, but that's a pretty hard road to follow. I have no desire to spray further info out there about myself by using these platforms - so no I don't use or intend to use social media.


----------



## Alpesh (Dec 12, 2020)

I struggle to see anything useful past the ads and nonsense people post on Facebook so don't subscribe to forums there.

Twitter is a little more toned down so find it useful to keep an eye on things I might be interested in.

My preference is to log into the forums.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Marocchino said:


> Already sharing enough of my personal data with search engines and websites that I visit. I know I can exercise my democratic choice by not using them or visiting these sites, but that's a pretty hard road to follow. I have no desire to spray further info out there about myself by using these platforms - so no I don't use or intend to use social media.


 i agree 100%.....i've become to despise Google and all that they are...run a "script-blocker" on the Google search page; it's frightening to see the amount of stuff it want's you to "allow"; let alone the number of things it "needs" before it works (does your search) "properly"....downside is most of the other search-engines are shite....Google has everyone by the balls. One of my daughters was bullied (attempted suicide) via Facebook; the sooner this POS goes out of business the better. Rant over.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> i agree 100%.....i've become to despise Google and all that they are...run a "script-blocker" on the Google search page; it's frightening to see the amount of stuff it want's you to "allow"; let alone the number of things it "needs" before it works (does your search) "properly"....downside is most of the other search-engines are shite....Google has everyone by the balls. One of my daughters was bullied (attempted suicide) via Facebook; the sooner this POS goes out of business the better. Rant over.


 I use Duck Duck on Moz Ffox and clear out my cookies regularly. I try not to remain signed into accounts, definitely not YT, don't use g mail app etc. The sooner legislation is formulated to reign in the Wild West that is dominated by the likes of G, FB, et al the better.

Really sorry to hear of your personal experience with FB, it's both truly horrendous and appalling at the same time. Hopefully things may change if at some point in the future these companies are broken up or eventually classed as publishers.

Some of the people in my circle think I'm a little over the top with personal data protection because I refuse to go on some group FB round robin. Tried explaining the reasons for my issues with social media, but it doesn't seem to register as being something that is a cause for any real concern for the majority. We still have free will and the right to exercise it.... or have we?


----------



## tannie (Feb 3, 2021)

is there a facebook group of this forum?


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Totally agree, Facebook is not easy to use if you actually want to find good solid information, or have any real social interaction.


 I would disagree for information and knowldge, if used correctly the page can have all the same as this forum in terms of the sticky notes.

The discussions though, drift and have no longevity, that's the problem.

Forums are excellent, I am glad this one is here. 👍

I do feel forums lend them self's better to more professional conversation and social media opens up the trolls a lot faster.

Though I think this forum could have an excellent Instagram page if done correctly which might lend it self to getting free equipment 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Marocchino said:


> We still have free will and the right to exercise it.... or have we?


 Yes we do, but most people sold that when the signed up to the tech world. The ones who know, hardly use or provide the minimum or just never sign up.

The common person just gives their data which is sold like its the box a diamond ring came in, except the data is the diamon ring and they kept the box thinking its precious

I admit, I gave it away, I've sold some parts of my data, and then sold more because of convenience. Once I lost 1 leg I gave both 🤣

It's a dark and terrible place that could have been the best thing in the world for all the right reasons.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Tinkstar said:


> The ones who know, hardly use or provide the minimum or just never sign up.


 I know and choose to follow the latter path wherever practical.

I've managed to steer clear of it so far and on the very rare occasion when I have no choice and absolutely need to check out a FB page without giving away pretty much everything on my phone except my inside leg measurement - I tie it down with the tightest restrictions possible using Firefox.


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Have to say I'm with @Marocchino, absolute minimum, to the point I'm called a Luddite by the rest of my family, I actively prevent my details being used or given up wherever possible, especially to FB & Google whose business practices and ethics I despise. Maybe I'm just a miserable fecker though.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

No.

If you post only once a year - you don't get a lot of followers or friends.

Then again i don't always follow what's going on here either.


----------



## Nad (Feb 11, 2021)

I am now!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

No. I used to have a FB account. I closed it > 6-7 years ago. Don't miss any of the social media accounts.


----------

